# West Virginia Help Needed!



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

SGSR is starting to get established in WV, but we desperately need people to call on to do temp tests, home visits and transports...foster homes would be wonderful too! :help:

Please email me at [email protected] if you are able to help in any part of WV. 

We would love to help more WV dogs, but we need help to make that happen!

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How does the rescue get to know dogs when they are in multiple states? Like vet and behavioral evals etc? We always have to go to Meet/Greets with the dogs in centralized locations so that more than one person has eyes and hands on the dog. It also makes it easier when doing home visits you can recommend dogs you've met that are a match. 

I don't know how rescues that are spread out do this? What is in place of that?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*West Virginia rescue help needed*

As a West Virginian and someone who helps multiple breed rescue groups and my local shelter, I can tell you that we do what we can through networking and getting to know the humans involved through conversations (phone calls and e-mails). I happen to be the one rescue coordinator for my primary breed in the entire nation. I have met most of the people who volunteer to foster through dog shows and Specialties and the rest I have met through e-mails, phone calls and referrals from friends.

When adopting and/or checking fosters, we get breeder or vet references (or both) and get club members or breed pet owners in the area to do home checks. 

Thankfully, I am involved with one of the AKC's more rare breeds and don't have many rescues annually. More than ten dogs annually nationwide is a lot of rescues. For the ones that we do have, it takes a good deal of time and networking to coordinate the shelter pull, transport, foster care and adoption. I rely heavily upon a few committed club members and they can often refer me to someone in the area in which the rescue is needed. I personally never see the dogs and may not see the rescuer or transporter or adopter, however, I either know them from past association or through referrals and networking.

In West Virginia, transports can also be a challenge and, once again, networking helps fill in the runs. There are many people here that are dedicated to helping and, once you begin working with them, it begins to come together. 

Shannon


----------

